# RiderProject



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Pitch for a new website that doesn't have a link to the website. Put a link please.


----------



## RiderProject (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry have changed this...


----------



## Frozen (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks. The videos work when I use firefox but not when I use explorer. And the background (actually the overall graphic theme of the site) is clouds which doesn't really make sense to me. And there's a big block for unsold ad space, which I found kind of weird. I feel like your priority at this point should be gaining popularity by hosting cool footage of people riding, not selling ad space. Unless yous doins this sos yous cans makes a bucks dawg.


----------



## RiderProject (Aug 14, 2012)

The cloud thing, well there is 2 reasons, originally it was going to be just snow, so the cloud had snow falling from it and also because its kind of a reference to the whole cloud hosting thing(although we know its not actually cloud hosting), but basically to have a brand we need a logo and for at least the next 6month to a year this will be it.

We are going to have advertising on there eventually, but we're not really in this for the money but the hosting and everything isn't free. We're working on getting the video's and members before we bother with that but we have to plan for when it happens. We do have someone using the space but we are waiting on artwork.

As for the cool footage, if you know any one who has any let them know, if we think its dope we'll feature it promote it all over facebook and twitter and that. We're trying to make people aware of this.

Thanks for your feedback, we're going to keep changing so keep checking back, and drop us a line on the emails or facebook if you have any concerns. We're still ironing all the bugs out.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Vimeo destroys it and Youtube is the biggest search engine in the world. Sorry man you're not even going to touch those. Plus Vimeos quality is possibly the best on the net next to Mpora. 

Your idea is stale and already been done and you're coming to a marathon having only trained for a 100 meter dash.


----------



## RiderProject (Aug 14, 2012)

We obviously are not the same quality as Vimeo but maybe one day and we know that youtube is huge. That's the reason we started this, you try search snowboard videos on youtube and its 90% crap or just the same videos over and over. You upload a video there and its almost lost. You could make a sick video but you might only get like 20 views because there is just so much on there. 

So we are just trying to have a site for just these sports so its more targeted and hopefully we can get more people seeing everyones vids and make it easier for people to find good videos.


----------

